# W-lan aktivieren unter Suse 9.3



## Michi1987 (30. Juni 2005)

Mein Problem ist das meine W-lan Karte zwar vollständig installiert und konfiguriert ist, aber sie geht einfach nicht an 

Ich habe ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo pro 2000 und meine Karte ist eine Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt

PS:Und noch was ich habe von linux nicht viel Ahnung

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## generador (30. Juni 2005)

Falls du es über DHCP machst probier einfach mal die IP und den Gateway festzulegen


----------



## Michi1987 (30. Juni 2005)

das habe ich auch ausprobiert

mir wird auch keine Mac Adresse angezeigt nur 00:00:00:00:00:00

Mein Problem ist, dass meine Karte nich angeht


----------



## generador (1. Juli 2005)

gib mal iwconfig ein (als root) und poste die Ausgabe hier

PS: bei meinem Fujitsu Amilo 1425 M muss ich die Wlan Karte einschalten am Schalter sonst steht da immer "Radio OFF"


----------



## Michi1987 (1. Juli 2005)

iwconfig
eth0      unassociated  ESSID:"notebook"  Nickname:"notebook"
          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off
          RTS thrff   Fragment thrff
          Encryption keyff
          Power Managementff
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ifconfig
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:00:00:00:00
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::200:ff:fe00:0/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x6000 Speicher:e0203000-e0203fff


----------



## generador (1. Juli 2005)

Ist dein WLAN verschlüsselt ?
Poste mal deine Einstellungen des Accesspoints und die MAC-Adresse
Ich denke dein Laptop findet das WLAN nicht
Vielleicht musst du die Treiber von der Intel Page installieren

http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net


----------



## Michi1987 (1. Juli 2005)

In meinem Router habe ich einen Macfilter, aber keine WEP Verschlüsselung.


----------



## Juerjen (6. Juli 2005)

Hat dein Notebook einen Kill Switch?

Bei meinem (allerdings SuSE 9.2) wird beim Booten angezeigt, dass der Kill Switch aus sein muss, wenn WLAN funktionieren soll.

Such mal am Notebook einen Schalter, der die WLAN-Karte aktiviert. Oder hast du auch Windows laufen und da geht's?

Sonst: Vor dem Booten einschalten, booten, fertig...


----------



## Michi1987 (7. Juli 2005)

Wenn sich das jetzt aber dumm anhört, aber was ist ein Kill- Switch?

Ich muss meine W-lan Karte unter Windows durch einen Knopf aktivieren. Im Bios habe ich die Karte auf angestellt, somit muss ich sie unter Windows nicht aktivieren, aber unter linux will das einfach nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Juerjen (7. Juli 2005)

Dann trifft das Problem auf dich wohl nicht zu.

Mein Notebook (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo-Serie) hat einen Schalter, mit dem man WLAN Hardware-mäßig deaktivieren kann. Das ist z.B. in Flugzeugen notwendig, weil man da keine WLAN-Geräte nutzen darf und somit das Notebook auch nur, wenn die Funktion deaktiviert ist.

Aber wenn es unter Windows geht, hast du entweder keinen solchen Schalter oder er ist schon eingeschaltet. War nur ne Idee...


----------



## ellion (14. Juli 2005)

Bei meiner D-Link karte war das problem, dass es keinen Linuxtreiber gab. ich hab den standard-treiber von ethernet mit ndiswrapper genommen, das hat astrein funktioniert


----------

